# Internet Explorer 11 Preview brings better browsing to Windows 7



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Until now, if you wanted to try out Internet Explorer 11 you needed to be running a copy of the Windows 8.1 Preview . Thats changed today: Microsoft has released a standalone download of the Internet Explorer 11 Preview that you can install on a Windows 7 system.

Its been about 8 months since Microsoft released Internet Explorer 10 for Windows 7, so its about time for another big update. Dont forget, Microsoft has accelerated the pace of its browser releases too  just not quite as much as Google, Mozilla, and Opera. Theres not going to be a 20-month lull like there was between IE9 and IE10.

Read More


----------

